# Safeguard REO side



## randyo156 (Mar 22, 2014)

Is this better/worse then pre foreclosure work.

They offer a price to clean out, sales clean, yard work and an allowables list.
They also offered a 10% discount and a 20 mile service radius


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

randyo156 said:


> Is this better/worse then pre foreclosure work.
> 
> They offer a price to clean out, sales clean, yard work and an allowables list.
> They also offered a 10% discount and a 20 mile service radius


14 years ago I decided after 1.5 months Slaveguard was not a good fit for 
1) my state of mind
2) hair line 
3) bottom line
After meeting the local SG rep I KNOW I made a great decision ! I CONSTANTTLUY hear of his invoices being CUT to the bone after them being accepted. Latest one was where he bid it at 3900 They said 2400 and do the work. AFTER COMPLETION it was cut to 760. No reason just take it. He said this is common practice for his invoices. I don't understand how he's stayed sane and in business. Its your hair, bank account, all of which you will have less of after working for them !


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I switched to REO 3 years ago and haven't looked back. You will get cut if your photos don't support cyds and the like. Just make sure they do. And when they say sales clean, they mean white glove test, it's not just broom swept condition.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*sales clean*

Ha what do you know about sales clean jenkins.. i seen your work.. your idea of sales clean is run a broom threw the carpet and hide pain cans under sinks etc.. what a joke!!:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If Safeguard is in the question the answer is always NO! 

Why would you even ask? 

Why would you even try?

Why not find something worth doing?


----------



## randyo156 (Mar 22, 2014)

any other input
anyone currently working reo and doing clean outs


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Six weeks ago, all of my AMS FNMA routines went to*

Safeguard. When I was out doing my new routines, and some P&P for some other companies. I noticed no snow removals were completed at any of my old properties. There are several larger contractors, offering these Safeguard REO routines at better pricing and better terms than working directly for Safeguard. This puzzles me a bit. Did they negotiate better pricing and terms or is it a scam? It also seems several companies are offering the same work, are they just fishing?


----------

